# clen/t3/winny/d-bol stack



## bigmatt (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am just recovering from a serious back injury I suffered in the Marine Corps. I used to be in really good shape, and have become really frustrated and grossed out because I couldn't work out. Now that I can, I am not seeing results fast enough.

I recently aquired the above listed oral gear, can anyone help me out and suggest dosage/cycle info? I appreciate any and all help.

-Matt


----------

